# Chinese Made Grills



## beernuts (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a GMG Daniel Boone w/remote.  I know it's made in China as are other pellet grills. I realize the they aren't made with the same quality that the US made grills are.  That's just the nature of the beast.  What I don't understand is the vitriol that some folks have for overseas grills.  My GMG doesn't have 1/4" thick steel or some of the other things a US grill does but I can't afford to pay the big bucks necessary to get a grill with the features I want at a price I can swallow.  

What brings this up is a post I saw else where on the board where a shot was taken at a Chinese made grill that I, key word here - I, think is pretty well made.  The gist of the remark was that the grill was nothing but Chinese junk.  What is missing in the remark is that the grill is designed and spec'ed here in the US.  Any good manufacturer has a permanent rep at the factory to make sure the original specs are being met.  If there is a problem it rests on both the factory and the designer/manufacturer.  The grill is made and designed to meet a particular price point so it necessitates that compromises must be made between components and cost.  It doesn't mean that the grill is junk.  It means that the manufacturer has assembled a design that meets his particular criteria.  

I'm not trying to start a flame thread and I'm not wearing my Nomex underwear today so goe easy on my opinion. Thanks for listening.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't speak for anyone else here, but the problem I have with Chinese produced goods is often not in the goods themselves but the unethical practices by many manufacturers there. Knockoffs, shady labor practices and environmental irresponsibility are but a few. While the rest of the world tries to engage in fair and safe manufacturing, they're unable to compete because the Chinese Government puts very few restrictions on it's factories. The result is a US manufacturing sector that is currently nearly dead, leading to a gaping hole right in the middle of our economic infrastructure. Which in turn leads to a flagging economic recovery, which leads to mounting debt. And, who's holding the lion's share of our IOU's?   China.


----------



## beernuts (Feb 22, 2013)

The real problem to me is that US manufacturers want to lower costs.  They feel it can't be done here so they go where labor is cheap.  Apple is a big player here in their Foxxconn plant.  If we we're willing to pay more for US made products then they would be made here.  If you want a decent wage with benefits then the company needs to cut costs somewhere else.  Companies choose to build in China. Or Vietnam. Or India. Or Pakistan. Or Mexico.  Or any where else labor and materials are cheap.  

Another way to look at it is your IRA or 401 plan relies on big returns on investments so you can retire with something.   Those funds pick companies that lower costs and get the best returns.  If that's what required then companies need to find those lower costs and make the investors happy.  It's a sad commentary but unfortunately that's how it is now.


----------



## linguica (Feb 22, 2013)

I wouldn't complain about the quality of China made merchandise because we purchase it for it's lower price. You get what you pay for.

But if you compare an American made grill, you will usually find a heavier gauge of metal with stronger hinges and better welds. Yes along with that goes a higher price to support our higher standard of living. I buy things made in China, but I feel better when I buy American. No need for Nomex boxers.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beernuts*


And THAT, is the real root of the problem. Irresponsible practices in China aside, the problem originated right here in the good old U S of A. The Chinese just noticed and Capitalized on it. Pun(s) intended.


----------



## striper (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey Beer,

I know folks with the GMG and they have nothing but praise for the grill.  I actually looked at them before I bought my Yoder.  As for the "Chinese Hunks of Junk", to me that describes the Treager.  Had 2 of them at one time.  First one worked ok, but when I had trouble the company treated me like SH!T.  Second one was a gift, used it a total of 4 times and it broke down on 3 of them.  And that my friend is CHINESE JUNK.  And the treager is designed in Oregon.


----------



## beernuts (Feb 23, 2013)

I want to say that my GMG grill is the best grill I have ever owned.  The reason I brought up this issue is that another poster took the opportunity to bash Chinese made products as junk.  My GMG grill is not junk.  GMG has done a great job of creating a product with the features and quality that is affordable to many, many people.  It happens to be made in China.  That is a consequence of the manufacturing model.  It works as advertised and right now there is a 10 lb pork butt on it thats been there for nine hours.  it's going to taste as good as if it came off a more expensive smoker and maybe better since I cooked it with a recipe found on this site. 

If I can buy American made products, when I have a choice, I try to get the American made product.  That's how it should be.


----------



## show me smoke (Feb 24, 2013)

Part of the reason manufacturing jobs has gone over seas cannot be easily summed to one reason...lots of reasons from cheap labor, no epa restrictions..no OSHA..cheap energy..no unions, no benefits that must be paid etc....and even though the productions costs are lower...I have not seen the price of products produced there go down...the profit margins are just larger for the company.  I gripe about things made in china and therefore try to buy American when possible...but is not the driving factor in my decision making.  Companies favor profits over quality products in the long run...

On a non political note made a nice pork loin on my utc smoker today...


----------



## linguica (Feb 24, 2013)

Show me Smoke said:


> Part of the reason manufacturing jobs has gone over seas cannot be easily summed to one reason...lots of reasons from cheap labor, no epa restrictions..no OSHA..cheap energy..no unions, no benefits that must be paid etc....and even though the productions costs are lower...I have not seen the price of products produced there go down...the profit margins are just larger for the company.  I gripe about things made in china and therefore try to buy American when possible...but is not the driving factor in my decision making.  Companies favor profits over quality products in the long run...
> 
> On a non political note made a nice pork loin on my utc smoker today...


quality products should read; American employees     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   IMO


----------



## woodscomp (Mar 1, 2013)

I was and still am very adamant in my view of a smoke hollow that I purchased that is Chinese junk. And I stand behind that statement and am willing to prove anyone who thinks otherwise wrong. However I knew that I was not purchasing an American made quality product when I took it through the checkout. My thought behind this was, I can spend a few hundred dollars today to see if smoking is something I want to do on a regular basis and move from there. Right now I am ready to move to an American made pellet grill.

To say that these companies all have an on-site rep is not entirely accurate. Maybe companies such as Weber do. But I can almost be assured that the little company who pushes the Smoke Hollow brand out does not. When I was having issues with my first smoker the tech rep here in the states could not answer simple questions regarding the smoker. Instead of sending single parts he wants to replace entire assemblies. Ended up replacing the entire smoker to make it right. When I asked for the sizes of the inlets for the gas pickup's he could not tell me. On the same smoker, two inlets, different sizes for each side. 

The variances of what they use in China unregulated equals cheap and unreliable with bad results. Just because you can source something out for a cheaper bottom line we are still paying way to much for the product in the end.  In my case with a propane smoker using extremely thin sheet metal I would go through 3/4 a bottle of propane for a 8 hour smoke. That's nearly $16 of propane where I live. I would imagine with a better quality built smoker it would be less, and over time that makes a huge difference.  Then there is the point of buying a cheaper made product that last two years versus a quality made product that say would last six or longer with proper support.  

In the end even if you think your saving money, your not. 

And yes I absolutely will pay twice the price for a product that is a quality built American made item that supports jobs here.  Before purchasing anything over $50 I always look at the tags to see where it is made. 

The sheep mindset of "well everything is made in China, I might as well join everyone else and buy it to" is wrong on every level with me.  

Once the SH is out of here my house will be a Chinese free zone. There are little things of no value that i have that are made in China, but everything else that matters, not a chance.


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 1, 2013)

I second what boatbum says.  The knockoff thing is what gets me the most, stealing designs.....unethical!  Free engineering for them.


----------

